# Calm horse suddenly bucking



## emjaylo (8 July 2016)

I've had a loan pony for a few months now and he's normally great. A little lazy at times but he was getting better and we were improving loads. 

Recently he was diagnosed with sweet itch which seems quite bad, and because it wasn't discovered early at the start of the season it's difficult to control now. But he has got a rug and has got a little better. 

However a few weeks ago he managed to buck me off, I'm not sure if it was excitement or him just being lazy. Since then, he's become very difficult to ride and keeps throwing in the odd small buck but I've been staying on fine, but it is making me nervous although I'm really trying to not show it. 

I initially thought perhaps it's his tack irritating his itch or he's just being lazy and he seems to hate work and tries to scratch while I'm riding. I've tried lunging a few times, but as soon as I ask him to work he'll buck, leap into canter and seems to strop. Obviously this is making me even more nervous about riding him if he's going to do that every time. But he will calm down after and I can then lunge him fine. When lunging I left his saddle off to see if it was rubbing him but he still bucks which rules that out. 

Is this just laziness or could there be something else? He was calm until he bucked me off the first time and now he just feels so tense and difficult to ride, as though he's going to do something. 

Thank you!


----------



## lawa (8 July 2016)

I would get your vet out to rule out any physical problems and get tack checked. Once you have done this get an instructor in to help you.


----------



## smja (8 July 2016)

He's a loan, so I'd be asking his owner if he's ever displayed this behaviour before.

I'd also be getting a vet to take a look.


----------



## Amye (8 July 2016)

Agree with what lawa has advised. If it was my horse I would be getting a vet out to check the horse over. It may be that his sweet itch is causing him discomfort, or there could be another physical problem. If any horse suddenly changes it's behaviour I would get a vet out to rule out any problems before saying that it is purely behavioural issue.

Once you have ruled out anything physical. You may what to get an instructor out, if you are feeling nervous about riding him then there will be someone about to help you and make you feel more confident and they may be able to give you pointers on how to get him out of the habit. When he bucked you off did you stop riding or did you carry on? If you stopped maybe he is seeing it as 'I do this and work stops for me'? He might be able to sense your growing nerves and is taking advantage of it too.

I'm by no means an expert but that is what I would start with!

ETA: Just noticed it's a loan pony. Maybe ask for the owners advice too


----------



## emjaylo (8 July 2016)

Thanks for your reply, I've asked the owner and he's never done this before. I got straight back on after he bucked me off so that he wouldn't think it's a way to stop, even though I broke my hand :/ (I didn't realise until after though) 

I normally have an instructor with me and she was there when I fell, but I've just had a couple of weeks on my own due to her having family problems. 

I am really worried about becoming nervous of him but I sit there and really try to think about relaxing.

Going to have a word with his owner I think then ask about the vet.


----------



## Shay (8 July 2016)

I suspect this could be a combination between the warmer weather and the sweet itch.  When he works he sweats - so he itches worse.  The vet might be able to advise on ways to make him more comfortable.  Might also be worth posting in the vet section for advice on riding a horse with sweet itch - someone with direct experience of it might have some practical suggestions for you.


----------

